# kimpex snowblower making chute auto with rechargable drill wiring



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I have a kimpex atv snowblower. The long arm that you use to turn the chute is a real pain. It doesn't turn easily and I have to almost get off of the 4 wheeler to turn it. I seen a conversion on youtube. A guy used a 14 volt drill mounted by the chute to turn the chute. He wired it to a switch that he can use to turn it. Here are my questions....... The drill that I want to use has 2 red, 2 black and 1 blue wires. The switch that I bought automatically goes back to the middle and toggles right/left for power. I am hoping right can be forward, left can be reverse. middle is off. How do I wire the switch and battery to the switch. Switch has 3 terminal. one on each end. one in the middle. thanks much. 

p.s. If you have never used a kimpex blower they work awesome.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

What brand/type (size,voltage) of cordless drill are you trying to use? If it's a higher-end model, you may be able to download a manual that might have a schematic. Then it would be easy to figure out how to wire it.

John


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Dewalt, 14.4 volt. thx.


----------

